# bearded dragon jumping at basking lamp



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

as the title says! My beardie jumps at his basking lamp!? He cant grab it just hit it!? Hes broken too bulbs (just stopped them working not broken the glass thankfully)

Hes not hurt i just want to know if anyone else has experianced this? or i anyone knows how i can make him stop? he also scrapes at the glass front? but as i understand thats because they dont understand glass!?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Beardies can do daft things! It might be an idea to invest in a bulb guard


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

Mine used to do that and launch himself in to the UV tube too. Yeah they do silly things from time to time. My guess is they think it might be something to climb on and like a stump or a rock.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

cheers ita nice to heard that its not just mine thats a little strange! lol I was thinking about a guard but wont the guard get hot and be easier for him to grab!? I figured that he cant grab the bulb and hold onto it so he wont burn but he could hold onto the guard and then he could burn!? correct me if im wrong please if itl make him safer then il order one today!


----------



## xNatashax (Nov 20, 2009)

how often do you get him out as they some times scatch the glass as they want to get out and have a run around or some thing.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

mine launch themselves at the uv - i think it may be the reflector They scratch at it for ages !! Beardies are just mental :lol2:


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

I've seen quite a few beardies jump up and hang off their bulb guards, funny little things


----------

